# Good day! Rattie home for adoption :)



## morphie (Jun 8, 2009)

If inappropriate, please delete and accept my apologies :-[

I have a FN cage i used to use for some really big boy rats. Now that they've passed on, it's time for me to pass on this awesome cage. I know some folks also like to use these for rats, so I figured i'd offer it to fellow rat lovers first. I'm in Massachusetts (and it's too big to ship), so if you're interested, please drop me a line at [email protected]. It's been indoors the whole time i've had it (less than a year) and it's still in quite good condition.

I hope this isn't breaking the rules. Thanks!


----------

